# Ariel Castro found dead



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

After plea bargaining to not get the death sentence he has hung himself in his cell.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Or someone has helped him Gaz :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Or someone has helped him Gaz :wink:


ok ok ok .......it wasn't me James!!!!! i promise :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Im guessing he didn't like being in solitary and couldn't handle
enduring the exact same thing he did to those poor women Gaz.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i don't understand the american justice system tbh what was the point of giving him a 1000 years on top of his actual sentence? that is like saying death penalty and then chinese burns when your dead lmao


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, the sentance wasn't harsh enough - he should have got 10,000 years - would have made all the difference :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> i don't understand the american justice system tbh what was the point of giving him a 1000 years on top of his actual sentence? that is like saying death penalty and then chinese burns when your dead lmao


American judges, traditionally tougher than their UK benchmates, view loss of liberty as a punitive measure rather than an opportunity for rehabilitation. Those convicted of multiple offences are more likely to receive consecutive rather than concurrent terms. Mocking the guilty's limited lifespan may be the precise purpose of judicial overkill.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

I fail to believe that they were unaware he had the means to hang himself in his cell , they deal with people in that state of mind all the time , they let him hang himself ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

They deemed he wasn't at risk any more but he used his bed sheet and proved them wrong.


----------

